# Easygreen 1300 Rangefinder



## Britishshooting (Aug 20, 2018)

Anybody used one or have experience with them?

not much on the internet about them, a couple of YouTube videos which donâ€™t seem to trash them but not much first hand experience.

Good for the price offering a cheaper alternative or a buy cheap buy twice scenario?

Slope can be switched off for use in competitive play, seemed a very good deal to me, maybe too good?

https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/equipm...MIuqDLkbP83AIV6pztCh2h3APREAQYASABEgIMKfD_BwE


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2018)

I use the Suaoki which is even cheaper off Amazon. Did a review here https://threeoffthetee.blogspot.com/2016/12/suaoki-laser-rangefinder.html


----------



## User 99 (Aug 20, 2018)

A laser, is a laser, is a laser. Yes some come with funky vibrates etc, but essentially it's a laser hitting a target and rebounding to give you a figure.


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I use the Suaoki which is even cheaper off Amazon. Did a review here https://threeoffthetee.blogspot.com/2016/12/suaoki-laser-rangefinder.html

Click to expand...

Nice write up there, seems a great little unit! I do plan on using in competition though so do need slope correction to be enabled/ disabled where necessary!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2018)

Britishshooting said:



			Nice write up there, seems a great little unit! I do plan on using in competition though so do need slope correction to be enabled/ disabled where necessary!
		
Click to expand...

You can set it to yards (or metres) only without the slope option so it's legal in comps


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm tempted.

I had to chuckle at your bio Homer, the bit that said:




			I'm a member of Royal Ascot Golf Club which is situated a nine iron away from the world famous racecourse.
		
Click to expand...

Would probably be a driver and a hybrid for me!


----------



## Mark1751 (Aug 31, 2018)

I have the Suaoki laser and to be honest does everything I need it to do, has the slope option which you can turn off and small, compact and easy to use.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2018)

FuzzyDuck said:



			I'm tempted.

I had to chuckle at your bio Homer, the bit that said:



Would probably be a driver and a hybrid for me!

Click to expand...

Trust me, from the 12th tee the racecourse is literally across the road. Definitely less than a 9 iron to the flat course and jumps circuit.


----------

